# FET!



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

HI  everybody! 

I am so glad. Feeling up today. Had a couple of weeks feeling down because our fourth IVF failed, but because we have 12 freezies it is time for an FET! Next Tuesday, 15/2. All this has made our day a bit brighter. 

Does FET work? I have so many questions. But my DH and I must have hope even though some days are ruffer than others. At work several of our staff are pregnant...so some days are.... .

Just want the world to now how happy I am!  

/SwedenSam


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi SwedenSam!

That is great news about your 12 frostie embies! Sorry to hear about your -tive cycle, but you sound on really good form now, and glad you can look forward for your FET!

As far as I am aware, once the embies are thawed, the success rates are exactly the same as a fresh cycle.  It definately does seem to work for plenty of people on here - I'm sure you'll get some positive stories!!

Are you actually having your transfer on the 15th? Or starting the meds?  I am having my FET transfer on the 15th, so if you are good luck to you too!!!!
Hope it all goes well,
Kelly X


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Kelly!

I am having FET-transfer on the 15 th   !
Whishing you good luck to your transfer!   

/SwedenSam


----------



## Gloria123 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi SwedenSam - I had my FET week ago last wed.  We lost 2 eggs in the thawing process but still 4 to pick the 2 best from which have been transferred.
We are very hopeful. 

The eggs transferred were of good quality and had split into many cells before the transfer-the hospital seemed encouraged by this!

We have been TTC for just over 5 yrs now. I have PCOC and Endometriosis. Had op to drain large cyst just before FET and they also blasted some endometriosis from my womb so hope this has helped my embryo's feel like sticking around for 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!

I am taking 4 tablets of oestrogen and 2 pessaries every day.

Hope your treatment is successful and goes without any stress or anxiety though easier said than done hey!!!. 

My 2ww ends on the 14th Feb ( Monday)- A valentines day to remember, for good reasons I hope!!!!!!!!!!

Take Care

Gaynor


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Swedensam and Kelly,   for your FET on the 15th.

And Gloria,   for testing on Valentines Day - I hope it brings you that  .

Having my 2nd FET in March. Have 16 frozen and would like to get two to blastocyst stage to transfer. So can't decide if we should thaw 6 or 8 embryos??

Anyway, thinking of you all and sending lots of  

Let us know how you get on next week.

Love Debbie


----------

